# Fisch und Fang Zanderkönig Rute



## hecht99 (19. November 2018)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich beim Nachtspinnfischen des Öfteren auch schon mal ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze geklebt habe, um an Hindernissen, Steinbefestigungen usw. mehr Kontrolle zu haben, interessiert mich natürlich diese Rute. Leider liest man wenig davon und im Angelladen mal in die Hand zu nehmen ist ja auch nicht möglich.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit oder fischt sie sogar selbst?
Würde die Rute gerne zum Nachtangeln mit Wobbler, aber auch zum Fischen mit dem Carolina-Rig, Spinner oder Blinker auf Zander einsetzen. Für diese genannten Methoden finde ich nämlich eine Rute, die kein Brett ist, wesentlich vorteilhafter. Von der Beschreibung her liest sie sich recht gut, was aber natürlich gar nichts heißen muss. Da der Sportex-Stil bei den Spinnruten ja insgesamt mehr auf Gefühl als auf Bretthärte getrimmt ist, kann ich mir die Eigenschaften aber sehr gut vorstellen.

Also immer her mit euren Erfahrungen und Vielen Dank!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. November 2018)

Hallo,

mich würde auch interessieren, ob die Rute möglicherweise einen beheizbaren Griff hat, um sie im Winter besser nutzen zu können und ob der Griff für Männer geeignet ist?
Dafür müsste er um die 27-28 mm. Durchmesser haben.

TL


----------



## Inni (19. November 2018)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde auch interessieren, ob die Rute möglicherweise einen beheizbaren Griff hat, um sie im Winter besser nutzen zu können und ob der Griff für Männer geeignet ist?
> Dafür müsste er um die 27-28 mm. Durchmesser haben.
> ...



Und mit dem Accu im Griff, dann ist Kopflastigkeit auch kein Thema, gefällt mir. So zu sagen eine "WinWin" 

Und wer im Dunkeln eine Rute brauch, die auch leuchtet, damit man das "Wobbeln" sieht, wenn der Arm taub ist, der baut sich noch ein Bissanzeiger dran, der bömmelt, falls man den Zander nicht gemerkt hat beim Leiern. 
Das ist wie Bier in Gläsern, braucht kein Mensch.

Ich sollte Produktentwickler werden.


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Und wer im Dunkeln eine Rute brauch, die auch leuchtet, damit man das "Wobbeln" sieht, wenn der Arm taub ist, der baut sich noch ein Bissanzeiger dran, der bömmelt, falls man den Zander nicht gemerkt hat beim Leiern.
> Das ist wie Bier in Gläsern, braucht kein Mensch.
> 
> Ich sollte Produktentwickler werden.



Es geht hier keineswegs darum, das Wobbeln zu spüren usw. !!!

Der einzige Grund ist, dass man nachts die Umrisse von Steinen, Büschen usw. gegen das Wasser sieht, aber nicht weiß wo die Rutenspitze ist! So kann man (wie bei mir mit dem Knicklicht) den Köder enger an den Steinen vorbeiführen usw.

Und wenn man sich nach ner Rute informiert, und es kommen 2 solche Glanzantworten, hört einfach auf. Der Thread wird zerschossen und sonst nix. Ich hab nix gegen Ironie usw. und baue selbst gerne spaßige Passagen ein, aber am Ende sollte zumindest auch ein bisschen "Wert" in der Antwort liegen...


----------



## Michael_05er (20. November 2018)

Hiho,
ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit der Rute. Allerdings wird sich das wohl um die Weihnachtszeit herum ändern  Ich bin auch eher zufällig drüber gestolpert, als ich nach einer Rute fürs Zanderwobbeln gesucht habe. Von den Spezifikationen sieht sie gut aus. Mir ist zumindest beim Film über die WPC (Raubfisch-Abo DVD) aufgefallen, dass Birger die Rute dort viel gefischt hat, ohne dies namentlich zu erwähnen. Ist zwar etwas spekulativ, aber wenn jemand die Rute bei so einem Turnier nutzt und im Film keine Werbung macht wird das hoffentlich bedeuten, dass die Rute was taugt... 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2018)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich hab leider keine Erfahrung mit der Rute. Allerdings wird sich das wohl um die Weihnachtszeit herum ändern  Ich bin auch eher zufällig drüber gestolpert, als ich nach einer Rute fürs Zanderwobbeln gesucht habe. Von den Spezifikationen sieht sie gut aus. Mir ist zumindest beim Film über die WPC (Raubfisch-Abo DVD) aufgefallen, dass Birger die Rute dort viel gefischt hat, ohne dies namentlich zu erwähnen. Ist zwar etwas spekulativ, aber wenn jemand die Rute bei so einem Turnier nutzt und im Film keine Werbung macht wird das hoffentlich bedeuten, dass die Rute was taugt...
> Grüße,
> Michael



Hallo Michael,

dies ist mir im Film auch gleich aufgefallen. Die einzigen Bedenken die ich seit dem habe sind, dass sie für meine Anwendungsbereiche schon zu kräftig ist, da er sie viel zum leichten Hechtangeln hergenommen hat. Bei mir wäre der Zanderkönig schon das Maximum, auch kleinere Wobbler und Dropshot/Carolina sollen zum Einsatz kommen (und laut Beschreibung auch passen).
Außerdem sind jetzt 190Euronen kein Sportex-unüblicher Preis, d. h. ich glaube nicht das die Rute nur Marketing ist!


----------



## Fr33 (20. November 2018)

Haltet michn für Oldschool in der der Hinsicht - aber das mit dem selbststeuchtenden Garn ist schon ein alter Hut. Aufgegriffen hat des BigL mit seiner Solution Zanderrute. Eine weitere folg(t)en da noch. Und da man das immer wieder mit der Taschenlampe re-aktiveren muss ist das jetzt nicht so meins. Mit nem Mini Knicklicht oder 3M Phosporierendem Klebeband, lässt sich der Effekt an jeder Rute ergänzen. Versteht mich nicht flasch - aber dafür extra ne Rute auf dem Markt bringen?


----------



## trawar (20. November 2018)

Fr33 schrieb:


> 3M Phosporierendem Klebeband



Das war gerade auch mein Gedanke, muss mir das jetzt für den Winter mal besorgen aber nur weil ich es Cool finde das die Rute leuchtet sehe sonst keinen mehr wert drin.


----------



## Purist (20. November 2018)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mir ist zumindest beim Film über die WPC (Raubfisch-Abo DVD) aufgefallen, dass Birger die Rute dort viel gefischt hat, ohne dies namentlich zu erwähnen. Ist zwar etwas spekulativ, aber wenn jemand die Rute bei so einem Turnier nutzt und im Film keine Werbung macht wird das hoffentlich bedeuten, dass die Rute was taugt...



Ich hoffe ich hole dich nicht aus allen Wolken wenn ich dir schreibe: Genau das ist Werbung. Wenn wirklich nicht gekennzeichnet und zeitlich im Rahmen der Marktplatzierung des Verlages sogar richtige Schleichwerbung. 




hecht99 schrieb:


> Außerdem sind jetzt 190Euronen kein Sportex-unüblicher Preis, d. h. ich glaube nicht das die Rute nur Marketing ist!



Du darfst davon ausgehen, einen Aufpreis für die Entwicklung und die Form der Werbung/Vermarktung durch den Verlag zu bezahlen, Sportex hin oder her. 
Was mich verwundert: Du willst gar keine brettharte Rute, es aber dann doch mit der versuchen, welche dir bretthart vorkommt, nur weil sich die Beschreibung gut liest? 

Nur zum Verständnis: Nachleuchtende floureszierende Lacke kann man sich auch so kaufen, UV-Lampen bekommt man in China ab 1€. Das sollte kein Argument sein, sich unbedingt diese Rute zulegen zu müssen.


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2018)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht flasch - aber dafür extra ne Rute auf dem Markt bringen?



Ich glaub nicht das es wegen dieser Eigenschaft ist. Das Leuchten ist nur ein Zusatz. Es geht hier hauptsächlich um Aktion, Wurfgewicht usw...


----------



## hecht99 (20. November 2018)

Purist schrieb:


> Was mich verwundert: Du willst gar keine brettharte Rute, es aber dann doch mit der versuchen, welche dir bretthart vorkommt, nur weil sich die Beschreibung gut liest?



Wo hab ich geschrieben das sie mir bretthart vorkommt? Rein von der Beschreibung her würde die Rute halt genau zu dem passen was ich mit ihr vorhabe. Es gibt sie aber nirgends, wo man sich mal selbst davon überzeugen kann. Die Aktion kann man jetzt nur aufgrund von Videos beurteilen und da würde sie mir vom Drillverhalten her gefallen. Der einzige Punkt der mich zum Zweifeln bringt ist das mit der leichten Hechtfischerei im Wettkampf auf der neuen DVD. Mein Problem ist, ich muss irgendwie "prüfen" können, ob die Rute so rüber kommt wie die Produktdaten oder ob sie dann noch wieder härter ausfällt und ne 08/15 Jigge mit weniger Spitzenaktion ist. Und das geht nur über Erfahrungsberichte von unabhängigen Anglern, die die Rute schon mal gefischt haben, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Das die Rute die "Beleuchtung" hat, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt notwendig, aber man nimmt es halt mit, um nicht Knicklichter oder Klebeband anwickeln zu müssen.

Viele Autohersteller werben ja heute noch mit Kurvenlicht, Sitzheizung usw. obwohl dies mittlerweile zur Standartausrüstung gehört. Oder bei Rollen, die sofortige Rücklaufsperre ist mittlerweile Standart, ebenso ein leichtgängier Freilauf. Trotzdem wird es immer mit angegeben. Da beschwert sich ja auch niemand.

Das bei den Fisch und Fang Produkten natürlich - gutes - Marketing dahintersteckt, sei ohne Zweifel. Warum man allerdings alle Produkte im vornherein deshalb schon abstempeln und auf wenige Eigenschaften reduzieren muss, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. November 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> dies ist mir im Film auch gleich aufgefallen. Die einzigen Bedenken die ich seit dem habe sind, dass sie für meine Anwendungsbereiche schon zu kräftig ist, da er sie viel zum leichten Hechtangeln hergenommen hat. Bei mir wäre der Zanderkönig schon das Maximum, auch kleinere Wobbler und Dropshot/Carolina sollen zum Einsatz kommen (und laut Beschreibung auch passen).
> Außerdem sind jetzt 190Euronen kein Sportex-unüblicher Preis, d. h. ich glaube nicht das die Rute nur Marketing ist!


Nur Marketing würde ich auch nicht vermuten. Aber die F+F erinnert schon seit langer Zeit immer mehr an einen Kolonialwarenhandel. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, sie hat den nächsten Schritt genommen von einer ehemals in erster Linie informativen Zeitschrift zu einem Vermarktungsweg mit eigener Produktlinie.

Deshalb muss die Rute sicher nicht schlecht sein, aber eben auch nicht unbedingt gut.


----------



## Purist (20. November 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Wo hab ich geschrieben das sie mir bretthart vorkommt?



Du äußerst zumindest die Befürchtung, dass sie härter sein könnte als es dir genehm ist. Ist das passender formuliert? 
Ich kann dein Anliegen durchaus nachvollziehen, verstehe auch warum du die Fluoreszenz für eine nette Sache hältst.



hecht99 schrieb:


> Das bei den Fisch und Fang Produkten natürlich - gutes - Marketing dahintersteckt, sei ohne Zweifel. Warum man allerdings alle Produkte im vornherein deshalb schon abstempeln und auf wenige Eigenschaften reduzieren muss, verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz.



Hier hat niemand geschrieben, dass die Rute schlecht wäre, oder?
Ich habe noch nicht einmal etwas dagegen, dass ein Verlag nebenher Angelruten verkauft. Die Frage ist nur, wie er das macht. 
Mir gefällt dieses Marketing überhaupt nicht, weil es oft auf gutgläubige (Jung)Angler abzielt und deren Unsicherheiten aber auch mangelnde Erfahrung schamlos ausnutzt. 
Ich halte auch Schleichwerbung, die man bei diesem Verlag inzwischen im Übermaß findet, für unredlich. Mit dem dortigen Produktpreis bezahlst du aber genau für diese Methoden ordentlich mit und förderst sie so auch noch.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2018)

Die Farbe ist bei dem Einsatzzweck ja wohl nur zweckmäßig, ist daher als "Dreingabe" positiv zu sehen.
Wie ich finde ist die Rute bei 2,50cm Länge aber mit 211gr. ganz schön schwer, andere schaffen dies mit 160/170gr. Rutengewicht, bei dieser Läge und WG-Klasse?
Ist der dicke Lack etwa  zu schwer?
Selbst Sportex im eigenen Haus zeigt bei der Hydra Speed, die sogar etwas günstiger ist, dass es auch leichter geht:
https://www.sportex.de/produkte/hydra-speed/






Dann greift Birger Dohm die Rute vor dem Rollenhalter, so auch das Griffkonzept.
Was allerdings zumindest nicht stören wird, wenn man wie ich weiter hinten greift!

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (20. November 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... Wie ich finde ist die Rute bei 2,50cm Länge aber mit 211gr. ganz schön schwer, andere schaffen dies mit 160/170gr. Rutengewicht, bei dieser Läge und WG-Klasse?
> Ist der dicke Lack etwa  zu schwer?


Falls sie damit die Kopflastigkeit ausgleichen, würde ich es nicht negativ sehen, ansonsten könnte die Rute tatsächlich etwas leichter sein.

Ich befürchte auch, dass das PLV nicht wirklich gut sein wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2018)

alexpp schrieb:


> Falls sie damit die Kopflastigkeit ausgleichen, würde ich es nicht negativ sehen, ansonsten könnte die Rute tatsächlich etwas leichter sein.



So wie Birger die Rute hält, wird die auch nicht kopflastig sein wenn sie 300gr. wiegt.
Um es anders zu sagen, das Gewicht ist sicher kein Problem wenn man die Rute ohnehin am Drehpunkt hält!

@hecht99, mich würde es nicht nervös machen, wenn diese Rute auch zum Hechteln taugt.
Meine Lieblingsrute (Antares 20-50gr.) wird auch für Beides hergenommen und hat sich noch nie beschwert!
Es kommt eher darauf an ob sie in deinem WG-Spektrum vernünftig arbeitet und da diese Rute mit Sicherheit auf den Zanderkönig-Wobbler ausgelegt wurde, der 23gr. wiegt, ist klar wo das optimale WG liegt.
Die 10gr. WG nach unten raus, das wäre interessant ob sie sich dann noch ausreichend auflädt?
Nach oben raus kannst du bei Sportex Ruten immer 10-15% mehr gehen, dies ist aber wohl bekannt.

Jürgen


----------



## Michael_05er (20. November 2018)

Purist schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich hole dich nicht aus allen Wolken wenn ich dir schreibe: Genau das ist Werbung.


 Einerseits schon, und in meinem Fall erfolgreich . Andererseits glaube ich halt, dass man bei DEM großen Raubfisch-Angel-Wettbewerb schlechthin sein bestes Tackle nutzt und kein Risiko eingeht.
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (20. November 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Die einzigen Bedenken die ich seit dem habe sind, dass sie für meine Anwendungsbereiche schon zu kräftig ist, da er sie viel zum leichten Hechtangeln hergenommen hat. Bei mir wäre der Zanderkönig schon das Maximum, auch kleinere Wobbler und Dropshot/Carolina sollen zum Einsatz kommen (und laut Beschreibung auch passen).


Ich denke nicht, dass die Rute schon zu kräftig ist, also dass Du Probleme bekommst, sie anständig aufzuladen. Ich habe früher eine Sportex Carboflex Turbo in 2,4m mit 34-52g Wurfgewicht gefischt und damit meine 9cm Rapalas prima werfen können. Natürlich ist der Zanderkönig oder ein anderer Wobbler >20g nochmal eine andere Nummer was die Wurfweite angeht. Aber ich war auch mit den anderen Ködern nicht unglücklich. Und Nachts muss man ja nicht unbedingt die letzten Meter Wurfweite rausholen, oder? Mir wäre es wichtiger, etwas mehr Kraft in der Rute zu haben um die Fische im Dunkeln besser im Griff zu haben. Ich bin mittlerweite auf eine 2,70er Rute mit 45g Wurfgewicht umgestiegen und habe das Gefühl, dass ich (vielleicht auch wegen der Länge) etwas Wurfweite gewonnen habe. Allerdings habe ich seitdem auch schon mehrere Aussteiger im Drill gehabt, was mir vorher fast nie passiert ist. Auch ein Grund, warum ich wieder auf "etwas mehr Wumms" umsteigen will.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## jkc (20. November 2018)

Moin,

ich kenne die Rute bisher nur aus den Videos, mir gefällt sie nicht wirklich. Gerade zum Wobbeln kann ich doch super auf diese spitzenbetonte Aktion verzichten.
Zudem hätte ich etwas sorge um die UV verträglichkeit des Lackes, diese nachleuchtenden Geschichten verbrauchen sich teils innerhalb weniger Jahre und verfärben sich unansehnlich, auch der weiße Lack der Rute könnte diesbezüglich kritisch sein, ich meine da gibt es aber auch taugliche Lösungen, ist ja nicht die erste weiße Rute die gebaut wird, wäre aber auch nicht die erste die vergilbt.
Dazu ist es doch total praxisfern alle paar Minuten das Ding anzuleuchten um die Wicklungen "aufzuladen".

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (21. November 2018)

Was sollen sie denn machen? Jedes Jahr die Angel neu erfinden??


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2018)

Ich hab beim nächtlichen wobbeln noch keine beleuchtete Rute benötigt. Die Augen gewöhnen sich irgendwann an die Dunkelheit und da seh ich dann auch ausreichend die Steinpackung. 
Mir wäre das zu hell und zu blingbling.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Dezember 2018)

Ich hol den thread mal aus der Versenkung. Ich hab mir die Rute gegönnt und diese Woche das erste mal gefischt, wenn auch nur runde zwei Stunden. Fürs erste bin ich vollauf zufrieden und bereue den Kauf absolut nicht. Folgendes kann ich sagen:
Ja, die Rute ist kein Leichtgewicht wie manche High-end Zanderjigge. Ist bei einer Wobblerrute für nächtliche monoton-Angelei in meinen Augen aber auch nicht so wichtig. Da hab ich lieber das Gefühl, eine robuste Rute zu haben, wenn ich im Dunkeln über Steine kraxel. Der Schwerpunkt liegt mit einer 3000er Daiwa R'nessa am vorderen Ende des Griffstückes, etwa einen Zentimeter vor meinem Zeigefinger. Ich halte den Rollenfuß zwischen Ringfinger und kleinem Finger. Der Rollenhalter  mit den Aussparungen liegt gut in der Hand. Der Griff ist nach hinten recht lang, das hätte ich nicht gebraucht. Andererseits fand ich es sehr angenehm, damit zu werfen, wenn die Hände nicht so nah beinander sind. Die Hakenöse sitzt perfekt ein Stückchen weiter vorne, so dass ich die Rute tragen kann, ohne den Drilling in den Fingern zu haben. Normale Zanderwobbler lassen sich gut werfen, auch kleinere wie ein 9cm salmo minnow. Die Rückmeldung der Rute ist gut, auf jeden Fall besser als bei meinen bisherigen Ruten. Ein kräftiger Hänger hat mir aber auch gezeigt, dass die Rute sehr gute Kraftreserven hat  Einen 50er Zander gab es auch, der war natürlich kein Problem für die Rute. Hat aber Spaß gemacht.
Den Leuchteffekt hab ich nicht intensiv genutzt, so dunkel war es nicht. Die weiße Farbe der Rute habe ich aber als sehr angenehm empfunden. Sowohl beim Angeln als auch beim Herumlaufen fand ich es sehr gut, die Rute deutlich sehen zu können. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das so positiv auffällt.
Das wars fürs erste. 
Grüße  Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Dezember 2018)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Die Rückmeldung der Rute ist gut, auf jeden Fall besser als bei meinen bisherigen Ruten.



Welche Modelle waren das z.B.?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Dezember 2018)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hol den thread mal aus der Versenkung. Ich hab mir die Rute gegönnt und diese Woche das erste mal gefischt, wenn auch nur runde zwei Stunden. Fürs erste bin ich vollauf zufrieden und bereue den Kauf absolut nicht. Folgendes kann ich sagen:
> Ja, die Rute ist kein Leichtgewicht wie manche High-end Zanderjigge. Ist bei einer Wobblerrute für nächtliche monoton-Angelei in meinen Augen aber auch nicht so wichtig. Da hab ich lieber das Gefühl, eine robuste Rute zu haben, wenn ich im Dunkeln über Steine kraxel. Der Schwerpunkt liegt mit einer 3000er Daiwa R'nessa am vorderen Ende des Griffstückes, etwa einen Zentimeter vor meinem Zeigefinger. Ich halte den Rollenfuß zwischen Ringfinger und kleinem Finger. Der Rollenhalter  mit den Aussparungen liegt gut in der Hand. Der Griff ist nach hinten recht lang, das hätte ich nicht gebraucht. Andererseits fand ich es sehr angenehm, damit zu werfen, wenn die Hände nicht so nah beinander sind. Die Hakenöse sitzt perfekt ein Stückchen weiter vorne, so dass ich die Rute tragen kann, ohne den Drilling in den Fingern zu haben. Normale Zanderwobbler lassen sich gut werfen, auch kleinere wie ein 9cm salmo minnow. Die Rückmeldung der Rute ist gut, auf jeden Fall besser als bei meinen bisherigen Ruten. Ein kräftiger Hänger hat mir aber auch gezeigt, dass die Rute sehr gute Kraftreserven hat  Einen 50er Zander gab es auch, der war natürlich kein Problem für die Rute. Hat aber Spaß gemacht.
> Den Leuchteffekt hab ich nicht intensiv genutzt, so dunkel war es nicht. Die weiße Farbe der Rute habe ich aber als sehr angenehm empfunden. Sowohl beim Angeln als auch beim Herumlaufen fand ich es sehr gut, die Rute deutlich sehen zu können. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mir das so positiv auffällt.
> Das wars fürs erste.
> Grüße  Michael




Konichi wa,

Dir muss das Teil gefallen und wenn du mit dem Stecken zufrieden bist ist doch alles bestens.

Wünsche weiterhin viel Spass damit.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Dezember 2018)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Welche Modelle waren das z.B.?


Sorry, musste erst nochmal nachschauen 
Cormoran Black Bull S in 2,7m mit 10-40g Wurfgewicht
Sportex Carboflex Turbo in 2,4m mit 34-52g Wurfgewicht
Haru Nomura in 2,7m mit 15-40g Wurfgewicht
Die drei Ruten habe ich bisher für die nächtliche Wobbelei eingesetzt. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Dezember 2018)

Danke.
Dann kann ich das besser einordnen im Vergleich wozu die Zanderkönig gut abschneidet.


----------



## Fr33 (17. Dezember 2018)

Was ein Zufall... heute neues Video hoch geladen... Ne mal Spaß bei Seite. Krasse Bedingungen....gar nix für mich. Ob jetzt wegen dem Hochwasser extra in NL gedreht wurde oder ob die Fischbestände dort eben noch besser sind lasse ich mal im Raum.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2018)

Was ich nie verstehen werde, ist diese zwanghafte und umständliche Handlandung, es scheint gegen irgend einen Codex zu verstoßen, sich eines Keschers zu bedienen?
Optimal bei den Bedingungen wäre z.B. ein gumierter Watkescher in ausreichender Größe, vor allem wenn man nicht große Klappkescher mit sich rumtragen möchte.
Und wenn es dann noch länger dauert des Fisches habhaft zu werden, wird dann eben der Film geschnitten, wie beim letzten Zander?
Den Birger halte ich eigentlich für einen sehr guten Angler mit sicherlich mehr Praxis als die Meisten hier, aber man sieht deutlich wie sehr er darauf bedacht ist sich die Haken nicht in die Knochen zu rammen.
Unnötig und umständlich eben, aber jeder wie er mag!

Beneidenswert hingegen finde ich immer wieder, bei den Pros, da ist es kein Problem die Haken in die Ringeinlage zu hängen.
Kann ich mir als Otto-Normal nicht leisten, denn ich bekomme dann keine neue Rute gestellt, wenn ich wiedermal ne Einlage gekillt habe!

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich weiß immer wo meine Rute/Rutenspitze ist, egal wie dunkel es ist !!!
Habe eher hin und wieder mal Probleme mit den Wobbler, wo der manchmal so im dunkeln ist ...
Man kann sich auch ein Knicklicht mit Tesafilm an der Spitze befestigen...Das benutze ich, wenn 
ich Nachts am faulenzen bin und die Köderführung nicht mehr über die Schnur wahrnehmen kann, 
geht das über die Spitze und wunderbar...
Die Bedingungen sind auch nicht gerade meine, obwohl mir etwas Regen nichts ausmacht...
Aber für Massenfänge sind die Wassertemperaturen z.Z. entscheidender als das Wetter...
Wir haben im Rhein etwa 6 Grad und es wird immer schweriger...


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2018)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...
> Beneidenswert hingegen finde ich immer wieder, bei den Pros, da ist es kein Problem die Haken in die Ringeinlage zu hängen.
> Kann ich mir als Otto-Normal nicht leisten, denn ich bekomme dann keine neue Rute gestellt, wenn ich wiedermal ne Einlage gekillt habe!





Ich mache das auch regelmäßig und es hat mich in 20 Jahren genau 0 Ringeinlagen 
gekostet.
In dem Video sieht man wunderbar bei etwa 10:20 was mir an der Rute nicht gefällt. Der Blank ist da quasi schon am Ende seiner Biegung und steif wie ein Stock; Birger muss mit der Rute nachgeben und verliert dabei jede Kontrolle über den Fisch und fast sogar die Schnurspannung. Die von mir bevorzugte Rute wäre da einfach weiter in die Knie gegangen.
Und was ist denn bitte das für ein Rollenhalter mit umlaufenden Spalt vor der Kontermutter??


Grüße JK


----------



## hecht99 (18. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> In dem Video sieht man wunderbar bei etwa 10:20 was mir an der Rute nicht gefällt. Der Blank ist da quasi schon am Ende seiner Biegung und steif wie ein Stock; Birger muss mit der Rute nachgeben und verliert dabei jede Kontrolle über den Fisch und fast sogar die Schnurspannung. Die von mir bevorzugte Rute wäre da einfach weiter in die Knie gegangen.
> 
> Grüße JK



Joa, kann ich jetzt anhand des Videos im Dunkeln nur vermuten. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass die Bremse einfach schlampig eingestellt war... Aber klar kann man mehr durch die Rute abfedern... andererseits schadet ein wenig Rückgrat auch wieder nicht. Der Griff sagt mir theoretisch überhaupt nicht zu, müsste man halt mal in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2018)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem klaren Glasfaserblank und einer Leuchtdiode im Griffteil die den Blank von innen ausleuchtet? 
Kirmes am Wasser lässt grüßen.


----------



## trawar (18. Dezember 2018)

Ja das wäre auch ein Cooles Gimmik, habe auch schon über eine Fluoreszierende Klebefolie nach gedacht.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2018)

jkc schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem klaren Glasfaserblank und einer Leuchtdiode im Griffteil die den Blank von innen ausleuchtet?



Aber dann auch dimmbar und verschiedene Farben selbstverständlich auch, nett wären dazu noch son paar Effekte, wie Stroboskop z:B.!
Ach, und dies alles noch über eine Fernbedienung einstellbar.

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (18. Dezember 2018)

Griffheizung


----------



## trawar (18. Dezember 2018)

Bluetooth und ne passende Handy App.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Dezember 2018)

Die logische Ergänzung zu dieser Rute wäre eigentlich der "Loominator".

http://www.wft-products.com/wft/

https://www.gerlinger.de/world-fish...ngelschnur-mono-loom#product_tabs_description

Jürgen


----------



## alexpp (18. Dezember 2018)

Birger zeigt bei dem Wind und Kälte vollen Einsatz und Ihr macht Euch über die vermutlich überteuerte Zanderkönig lustig. Bessert Euch.

Edit: Mit der Ironie muss ich wohl noch üben, wollte Euch nicht zu sehr ausbremsen


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Dezember 2018)

Ne beheizbare Rute wäre gut das die Ringe nicht immer zu frieren. Das kann schon ganz schön nerven.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Januar 2019)

Kurze Zwischenmeldung: Gestern gab's einen 68er und einen 71er Zander auf Wobbler. Die Rute macht mir immer mehr Spaß  Genug Kraft auch für noch größere Fische wäre da. Und ich kann nur wiederholen, dass ich die helle Lackierung sehr genieße. Nur die Kescherei muss ich üben, hab den ersten um ein Haar verloren. Wobbler hing im Netz, Fisch nicht, beim "Nachschöpfen" hab ich ihn abgehakt. Zum Glück hing er zwischen den Steinen fest und ich konnte ihn doch noch einnetzen... So hab ich schon mal einen Hecht verloren. Ich finde das Handlandungs-Rumgehampel der Profis auch unmöglich, aber ich bin mit Kescher auch nicht eleganter


----------



## Mister-Nice (30. Mai 2019)

Gibt es mittlerweile eine Langzeiterfahrung mit der Zanderkönig Rute? Ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Wobblerrute für Zander und als leichte Hechtrute.
@ JKC: Was wäre deine bevorzugte Wobblerrute?


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2019)

Die erste Quantum Smoke in 2,4m mit 35g wg.


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Mai 2019)

Ich kann leider nicht viel neues berichten. Nach dem guten Jahresauftakt hab ich noch ein paar mal abgeschneidert. Danach kamen Zeitmangel und Schonzeiten dazwischen. Es wird bis Herbst dauern, bis die Rute wieder zum Einsatz kommt. Im Sommer stehen andere Angelmethoden auf dem Plan.


----------



## alexpp (30. Mai 2019)

Ich würde eine nicht zu harte Rute wählen, um die eher leichten Wobbler ohne große Anstrengung werfen zu können.
Eine harte Rute wie z.B. die Shimano Yasei Red Aspius (vergleichbar mit der weißen Aspius MH) ist mir dafür zu hart.
Ich werde in solchen Fällen zu meinen Daiwa Lexa 2,4m/10-30g oder RNessa Jiggerspin 2,4m/7-25g greifen. Haben etwa die gleiche Härte, RNessa hat etwas spitzenbetontere Aktion. Die Aufnahmen zu den Ruten sind hier zu sehen, die rote Aspius fehlt noch, aber die weiße Aspius ist vorhanden.


----------

